# Partners in Crime!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So, my mom's dog Bella (Doberman) and Cole, my Vizsla are best friends. Sometimes Bella gets jealous of Cole being around my mom and snaps at him. Both are pretty good dogs. Bella actually taught Cole how to behave on some occasions. 

When we went to the woods the first few times, she showed him the ropes. We don't let them leave the trail usually. 

So, here's our dilemma. Now, it seems as if Miss Bella wants to misbehave and of course Cole followed her to the ends of the earth. She runs off the path at the woods and we sound like yelling maniacs. She used to stop dead in her tracks at "Stop", but now she's deaf apparently. :

Cole ends up running back to us within 15 seconds, I think because of his velcro-ness! Lol If he is by himself he doesn't even think of leaving my sight. Bella doesn't run away when it's just her and my mom. ?? What's the deal?

Another thing is with the cats I have taught Cole to behave. He knows exactly how to treat the cats and he never chased them. Bella was never taught manners with the cats and now when she chases them, Cole will get up, like its a game. I tell them both "No".

My question is, why do they do that? Misbehaving only together, I mean. They are together 24/7. They are great dogs, but if one is bad the other filled suit. Is Bella rebelling BC she wants to show Cole she can do whatever she wants? Trying to stick it to my mom BC she gives love to Cole? Or are they waiting for the perfect time to runaway together?! Haha

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, anyone ever have this problem with two of their Vizslas? Or dogs in general misbehaving when together?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Also, anyone ever have this problem with two of their Vizslas?


Yes! After we got Penny, Dozer suddenly didn't know what come meant. nd although his counter surfing was previously much more manageable, he managed to eat two mini loaves and part of a full loaf of pumpkin bread yesterday (as one example). He also walks out the front door while I'm trying to train Penny to "wait" to go out. He knows he is not to go out there unless I say. Don't ask me how to fix it though other than training. Which is what we'll be working in. Training for life! The more they get away with the worse the next day is. Good luck!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, well I am glad to hear it has happened to other dog owners. It is frustrating especially when the younger one filled the older one. I wonder what it is that makes hem regress or just disrespect. Haha I say again...little brat. 

Gonna of course, stick with training and try more training at the dog park. Thanks for sharing and good luck to you too!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a suggestion on the recall. When Boris was about 4 - 5 months his recall was really good, until you went some where new with lots of nice smells or distractions. Then he turned his hearing aid off!! Just couldn't get his attention.
I think it was RBD suggested to someone whistle training. Anyway I bought a whistle mainly to get his attention, but it has worked out really well and now he always comes to 2 beeps of the whislte. 

Today we had our first gundog training session - the dogs have to learn to sit , whoa and do everything to a whislte. Should prove to be a challenge.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooo, hotmischief! I really wanna try that. I hate calling for him and bring ignored! I really want to try a whistle!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The whistle works. Reuben left our whistles at home by accident (*sigh*) and recall was horrible all day.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy recalls easier with a whistle, and if she thinks I am messing I resort to my second whistle ..an ACME thunderer..selective hearing is no use ..


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have just started working with a whistle with Cash - I think that I'm going to love it! We've only been working on it in the yard so far, but he comes to it 100% of the time - even when he's distracted by something and I've already called him and he ignored me, two short whistles and he came running. Now that he's so good at home, it's time to take him out somewhere and see how it goes.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, so as far as whistle training goes. You JUST use the whistle right? Whistle, dog comes... Not whistle, dog comes, treat,right?

The treat isn't needed?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Okay, so as far as whistle training goes. You JUST use the whistle right? Whistle, dog comes... Not whistle, dog comes, treat,right?
> 
> The treat isn't needed?


I used treats to reinforce the first few times. Now they come without treats.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahh, okay, great! Thanks! I am definitely going to get a whistle and work on that recall!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am definitely a newbie where whistles are concerned, the first one I bought he didn't pay any attention to. RBD recommended a 211.5 ( I got a couple from ebay) and that has worked well.

Most of the time I reinforce all my training with treats. It was interesting at my first gundog training session yesterday - they don't believe in treats (you can use them if you want) but they prefer you to give the dog lots of praise. I do both. Their agrument is that the dog soon learns to work only for treats and that when you haven't got a treat then they don't always obey. I am not sure about the gun dog training but need to give it more of a chance, I think.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hotmischief
Give it some more time. There is nothing wrong with praising the dog during the training session, and then giving him a treat at the end of it. If it makes you feel better most dogs will chose birds over treats anyway.
My trainer is a no treats kinda guy but has made some exceptions for Cash. Last year Cash slipped on one of the docks at the pond. He was convinced that the dock was bad and would hurt him. I was sent a picture of Cash laying on the dock calmly, with a text message. It said 1 hour and a bag of treats. Cash overcame the dock monster.


----------

